# MAC vs SWEETSCENTS vs STAGELIGHT Photo comparisons of Purples and pinks



## Colorqueen (Jun 14, 2006)

I recently took a photo of MAC pigments vs some other pigments because of all of the interest in finding more reasonably priced pigments with the great quality of MAC.

So for whatever it is worth- here is my photo.  


http://img.makeupalley.com/4/6/6/7/496292.jpeg

//edit: pic size exceeds limits


----------

